# Hilfe - Mein Counter Strike stürzt immer ab



## Cash12000 (3. August 2015)

*Hilfe - Mein Counter Strike stürzt immer ab*

Hi,
ich habe mittlerweile seit über einem halben Jahr das Problem, dass Counter Strike: Global Offensive die mehr als nervige Angewohnheit hat, regelmäßig Abzustürzen. Ich weiß, dass es zu diesem Thema tausende Threats gibt, bislang hat mir aber keiner geholfen 
Das Problem tritt bei mir seit ca. Mitte Januar auf. Ich bekomme ein Standbild, dann beginnt es zu Flimmern und der letzte Sound (z.B. ein Schuss) wird wiederholt bis ich Counter Strike beendet habe (per Taskmanager oder Neustart). Zuerst hielt es sich in Grenzen: Es trat ungefähr alle 2-3 Std. auf und ich hatte eine 50% Chance dass ich einfach den Taskmanager öffnen und Counter Strike beenden konnte, danach war es möglich CS normal zu starten zu starten. Bei den anderen Abstürzen konnte ich ganz normal den Taskmanager öffnen, danach allerdings wurde mein Bildschirm fast komplett Schwarz, nur die Taskleiste blieb sichtbar. Außerdem  verschwand mein Mauszeiger. In diesem Fall blieb nur ein Neustart des Computer. Außerdem bekam ich keinerlei Fehlermeldung nach dem Motto "CSGO.exe funktioniert nicht mehr". Teamspeak war in keinem der beiden Fällen betroffen, ich konnte weiterhin mit meinen Freunden reden und sie mich auch verstehen (was ich als Zeichen deute, dass nicht mein PC abgestürzt war). Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt  nutzte ich Windows 8.1. Seit ich Windows 10 nutze verschlimmerte  sich dass Problem allerdings drastisch. Es tritt jetzt alle 10 min. auf und es bleibt nur ein Neustart des PCs (der Klammergriff bleibt Funktionslos). Nun  bekomme ich auch eine Fehlermeldung: Der Anzeigetreiber "AMD Driver " reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt. Es bleibt nur ein Neustart des PCs. Grafikkartentreiber und BIOS sind auf dem neuesten Stand und ich habe auch nur bei Counter Strike Probleme, alle anderen Spiele oder Apps laufen flüssig und ohne Grafikfehler auf maximalen Einstellungen. Ich habe das Problem schon bei AMD gemeldet, bislang aber ohne Konsequenzen Seitens AMD. Nun ist es ja bekannt dass R9-280x mit CS Probleme haben, allerdings lief das Spiel 5 Monate ohne Probleme. Trotzdem habe ich die Karte von der Werksmäßigen Übertaktung auf den Normaltakt von 850 Mhz runtergetaktet, da andere Nutzer einer 280x mit Werksmäßiger Übertaktung von einer Lösung des Problems durch diese Maßnahme berichtet hatten. Auch das Netzteil schließe ich als Fehlerquelle aus, da andere Spiele ohne Probleme laufen. Temperaturprobleme habe ich keine. Ich habe schon...

- Verschiedene Grafikeinstellungen ausprobiert
- Counter Strike Global Offensive neu installiert
- Grafikkarte auf Normaltakt runtergetaktet
- PC neu aufgesetzt
- etliche Anleitungen in Foren und auf Yt befolgt (Kompatilitätsmodus etc.)
- Startparameter verändert

...ohne Erfolg.
Ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter...
MfG
Lucas


----------



## BloodyAngel (3. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Mein Counter Strike stürzt immer ab*

Also davon mal abgesehen dass du deinen Thread im total falschen Forum erstellt hast... du bewegst dich hier grad im u.a. Folding at Home Bereich... wäre der eine oder andere Absatz im Text gut für die Lesbarkeit.  

Deine ganz konkreten Systemdaten wären  da schon auch sehr interessant! Bitte teile uns doch mal so detailliert wie Dir möglich alle Daten mit. Und auch wenn du das NT ausschließt  wären die Specs einfach mal als Basis von der man weiter schauen kann relevant! 

Ganz pers. kann ich nicht sehen wo es Probleme mit der R9 280 x/ non x aka 7950 / 7970 geben sollte!? Ich habe diese Karten selbst genutzt und nie irgendwelche Sorgen mit CS:GO gehabt (wo bei ich immer noch lieber Augenkrebs 1.6 spiele  )

In den "Public Betatest" von Windows 10 einzusteigen war vielleicht nicht der beste Vater des Gedanken aber gut dies sei mal dahingestellt.

Wie schaut es grundlegend mit dem Treiberabklopfen aus zu Windows 8 Zeiten bei deinem System? Warst du da aktiv und hast entsprechend probiert ob ggfs. Besserung eintritt? Falls ja welch Treiber hast du durchgetestet? Wie ist dein pers.  deinstall  / reinstall / clean Verhalten?!  

Grundlegend kommen mir da noch andere Fragen / Gedanken aber du weisst ja sicher selbst manchmal reicht eine Kleinigkeit um ein großes Maleur zu veranstalten und erstmal muss ne Basis her von der man dann weiter schauen kann 

In diesem Sinne 

Alles Liebe


----------



## Cash12000 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Mein Counter Strike stürzt immer ab*

Zunächst einmal tut mir es mir leid dass ich den Threat im flaschen Forum erstellt habe. Ist mein erstes Mal, deswegen dachte ich auch ihr könnt meine Systeminfos sehen (wofür habe ich die sonst eingetragen?^^).

In den Betatest von Windows bin ich nicht eingestiegen, ich hab ganz regulär am 29.7. geupdatet, wenn auch mit einer ISO-Datei.
Dass viele Nutzer Probleme mit der R9-280x haben entnehme ich den vielen Threats anderer Foren, in denen auch das runtertakten auf die normale Taktzahl von 850 Mhz. empfohlen wird, was bei einigen anscheinend geholfen hat.

Ich habe Updates und Treiber immer aktualisiert, ältere Treiber habe ich auch schon ausprobiert, was allerdings nicht von Erfolg gekrönt war .
Dabei war ich sogar übergründlich (Ich hab z.T. sogar jedes Mal Catalyst neu und in der entsprechenden Version heruntergeladen), außerdem habe einmal den PC neu aufgesetzt (wenn auch aus anderen Gründen).


Hier mein System: 
Prozessor:                  Intel i5-4690K
CPU Kühler:             Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A (ich bin überhaupt kein Fan von Boxed)

Mainboard:               MSI Z97-G43 (BIOS Version H.9)
Arbeitsspeicher:    Kingston 8GB @1600 Mhz

HDD Festplatte:    Seagate Barracuda ST3000DM001 - 3TB (Wer denkt sich eigtl. immer diese Namen aus?^^)
SSD Festplatte:      Samsung SSD 840 EVO - 120GB

Grafikkarte:             Sapphire R9-280X dual-x
Netzteil:                     Be quit! 630 W

Gehäuse:                   Sharkoon REX3 Value
Gehäuselüfter:       Be quit! pure Wings 2 (120mm)
Betriebssystem:    Windows 10 (64-bit)

Ich hoffe mein Text ist jetzt übersichtlicher, ich hatte gestern einfach nicht genug Zeit um auf Übersichtlichkeit zu achten, wie dumm das auch klingen mag.^^
Sollte ich etwas falsch verstanden haben, lass es mich wissen.
Lg
Lucas


----------



## BloodyAngel (4. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Mein Counter Strike stürzt immer ab*

Moin Lucas!

Danke schonmal für die Infos! Ja nun ist alles wesentlich entspannter lesbar 
Könntest du deine Angabe zu deinem Netzteil bitte noch richtig präzisieren?! 

Du hast ja geschildert dass du dich mit unterschiedlichen Treibern beschäftigt hast zu Win 8 Zeiten.... der Zug ist für Win 10 ja nun mehr oder minder abgefahren.
Wie schaut es bei Dir aus mit dem Thema Startparameter? Ich würde mal ganz dreist nen Direct X Downgrade forcieren eben genau über den -dxlevel Befehl dies würde ich einfach mal testen und die Etappen schrittweise nach unten gehen als von Dx 9.0 auf 8.1 und so weiter den Wert runter drücken. 

Ich hab ne ganze Latte von Startparametern selbst bei meinem 1.6 laufen. Die neueren Versionen auf der Souce Engine basierend bieten grundlegend die selbe Handhabe an. 
Ich weiss nicht wie fit du bei dem Thema bist aber grundlegend kein Hexenwerk. 

Dein Windows 10 war ein Update oder eine Clean Installation?  Ich pers. hatte mit dem Update nur Zicken und hab das Dreamspark ex MSDN-AA ISO frisch aufgesetzt damit läuft das System aber ja dennoch bleibt das immer noch ein gefühlter Betatest ^^

Ich pers. kann jedenfalls sagen dass ich nie Sorgen mit besagter Grafikkarte und CS:GO hatte da gab es meinerseits nie Sorgen und ich kenne auch niemanden der solch eine Karte nutzt und da irgendwelche Baustellen aufgetreten sind. 

Grundlegend riecht dat für mich nach irgend nem blöden kleinen Software Bug der sich bei dir ausprägt. 

Alles Liebe soweit


----------



## Cash12000 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe - Mein Counter Strike stürzt immer ab*

Hey,

win10 war eine komplette neuinstallation mit einer ISO-Datei.
Was die Startparameter betrifft hatte ich unter Win10 ebenfalls einige am laufen, was die Leistung betrifft habe ich allerdings nur das ausführen des Games in32/64 Bit und einen DirectX Downgrade auf 9.0 getestet. Beides blieb ohne Erfolg.

Bei meinem Netzteil bin ich mir nicht zu 100% sicher (klug wie ich bin hab ich die Rechnung verlegt...) ich meine aber dass es sich um das Pure Power L8 CM Modular handelt.

Der Gedanke, dass es sich schlicht um einen Bug handeln könnte ist mir auch schon gekommen, allerdings schwindet bei mir die Hoffnung auf ein Beheben seitens Valve (er existiert ja nun schon eine ganze Weile). Außerdem tritt er bei keinem meiner Mitstreiter auf und der Support hält es für völlig überbewertet mir zu antworten...

Jedes andere Game hätte ich schon lange zur Seite gelegt, aber  1. halte ich es für eines der besten Games auf dem derzeitigen Spielemarkt (wenn es denn funktioniert) und 2. bin ich nicht schlecht und will jetzt nicht meinen Hartverdienten Rang (Legendary Eagle) an einen Bug "abgeben".

Schönen Abend noch

Lucas


----------

